# which Ergo? or other carrier for 11month old



## Jodie.82

LO is only 4 months and I babywear her all the time, no buggy would be any good here. I use a home made moby but its become too stretchy so just have a bjorn style from mothercare (hadnt done my research and its what I was given) im seriously feeling the crotch dangling now and not sure LO is comfortable in there
I can't buy any carriers out here but will get my mum to bring one in February when she visits. They are so expensive so I really dont want to make a mistake and want to get the right one. LO will be 6 months by the time I can use it and I need it to be good enough for at least a 1 year old as I will really need it when I make the journey alone over to England next year
I'm looking at ergo's but which one? and if not then what do you recommend?


----------



## fluffpuffin

I have a standard ergo and still use it now. I would highly recommend it. I also have a boba 2g and find it a bit better than the ergo for me now as the body of the carrier is higher so keeps her closer to my body. both are great though. the ergo has a pocket to keep small items and you can get a backpack attachment for it so you don't need to carry a changing bag.


----------



## cheese lover

I have the performance model mostly because we were worried about overheating. It can get quite hot and humid here. LO is ~16lbs and I still don't have a problem with padding level on the straps. Its still a very comfortable carrier. I would buy the same model over again.


----------



## pattysurveys

I love my wrap (it works great with my 14 month old and he loves it). Have you seen the Hug-a-Bub ones? They are from Australia https://www.onesmileymonkey.com/2011/08/hug-bub-organic-wrap-carrier-feature.html Extremely comfortable for both mommy and baby


----------



## lau86

i havent got to grips with the ergo yet but my LO is only 3 months old I imagine it'll be great! BTW jodie 82 i always see ur posts about living in peru and i always wonder how you came to live there?? sorry just being nosy!


----------



## Jodie.82

i'm getting an original ergo, I think it sounds best for what I need, can't wait to get it and use it!

lau86, my OH is peruvian, I was on a round the world trip and met him here, fell in love and never left! its mad living here so different! bnb is a lifesaver too as have no mummy groups or anything like that


----------



## Squiggle08

I have a standard ergo and love it.


----------



## SammieGrace

I have the performance ergo and love it. I still get quite warm wearing LO so am glad I got the lighter weight model.


----------



## Aunty E

Why don't you try a woven wrap? They're not stretchy, so you can do different carries with them. Just pick up five metres of thinnish cotton and you're away (shouldn't be a problem in Peru!). I hated our ergo, but loved the beco butterfly, which is similar. My ultimate favourite is my connecta though - so lightweight, so easy, so comfortable. I can carry either of our two in it.


----------



## Jodie.82

Aunty E said:


> Why don't you try a woven wrap? They're not stretchy, so you can do different carries with them. Just pick up five metres of thinnish cotton and you're away (shouldn't be a problem in Peru!). I hated our ergo, but loved the beco butterfly, which is similar. My ultimate favourite is my connecta though - so lightweight, so easy, so comfortable. I can carry either of our two in it.

I already use fabric to carry her like a moby but thought she would be too big and heavy when shes 11 months?
the women here carry their babies on their backs but they just have the fabric tied around the front of their shoulders, doesnt look comfy!
can I ask why you hated the ergo?


----------

